# Log of GAINZ



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

after like... years of lifting experience i thought id make a thread... share my insane GAINZ and knowledge

Workouts are simple but for MAXIMUM GAINUAL TISSUE MUSCLE FIBER activation. after 1 set of OHP im ready to lift.


----------



## presser (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> after like... years of lifting experience i thought id make a thread... share my insane GAINZ and knowledge
> 
> Workouts are simple but for MAXIMUM GAINUAL TISSUE MUSCLE FIBER activation. after 1 set of OHP im ready to lift.


welcome to board brother


----------



## presser (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> after like... years of lifting experience i thought id make a thread... share my insane GAINZ and knowledge
> 
> Workouts are simple but for MAXIMUM GAINUAL TISSUE MUSCLE FIBER activation. after 1 set of OHP im ready to lift.


😁


----------



## The Phoenix (May 18, 2022)

following boss


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

After 1 set of ohp you’re ready to lift? 
Sounds like an injury waiting to happen


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

This is about the level of effort that I expected in your log.


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> After 1 set of ohp you’re ready to lift?
> Sounds like an injury waiting to happen


OHP 'activates' the 'core muscles' needed for the workout i do... first set of curls hurts coz the bi's are 'cold' .. but 1 set of curls warms it up... the next sets are epic


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> OHP 'activates' the 'core muscles' needed for the workout i do... first set of curls hurts coz the bi's are 'cold' .. but 1 set of curls warms it up... the next sets are epic


No set should hurt. Again, this sounds like an injury waiting to happen


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> OHP 'activates' the 'core muscles' needed for the workout i do... first set of curls hurts coz the bi's are 'cold' .. but 1 set of curls warms it up... the next sets are epic


Ahhh.... that clears it up. Thank you for the detailed explanation.


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> OHP 'activates' the 'core muscles' needed for the workout i do... first set of curls hurts coz the bi's are 'cold' .. but 1 set of curls warms it up... the next sets are epic


I don’t even know I wanna try to explain why this is dumb and wrong


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

Post this epic routine with a physique pic


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This is about the level of effort that I expected in your log.



but atleast im trying my best... other people have gave me advice and its prob wrong to you or different... you'll see my workouts here bro.. maybe some pics and that aswell.. Real G Gainz


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t even know I wanna try to explain why this is dumb and wrong


i was joking.... but ohp is my warm-up to get me into vibe of it


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> i was joking.... but ohp is my warm-up to get me into vibe of it


So post the actual routine in detail


----------



## presser (May 18, 2022)

yeah i would to also see this trainging bro.... when you get a chance put up you split


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So post the actual routine in detail


ok ... ite

i bloody do a sterling job lad.

Warm up:
10 x OHP or Clean Press and / or curls

Workout:

4 or 5 x 10/15 .. of Curls, OHP, Squats and Rows
4 or 5 x 20 .. of Bent over Rows, Trap work and Deloads of everything

thats typical workout ... takes a hour but i double it and push it for 2 hours if i fancy some shaggable gainz


----------



## presser (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> ok ... ite
> 
> i bloody do a sterling job lad.
> 
> ...


animal im confused... are you doing one fo those exercises? like squats or you are actually doing a full body kind of workout?


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

presser said:


> animal im confused... are you doing one fo those exercises? like squats or you are actually doing a full body kind of workout?


I still don’t really know what to make of it


----------



## Test_subject (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I still don’t really know what to make of it


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I still don’t really know what to make of it


There appears to be a language barrier. He’s from the United Kingdom.


----------



## Test_subject (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There appears to be a language barrier. He’s from the United Kingdom.


Fancy a cheeky Nando’s innit?


----------



## hard_gains (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I still don’t really know what to make of it


Was this the guy that hurt himself bench pressing and never did a squat until recently? Or my thinking of someone else?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Was this the guy that hurt himself bench pressing and never did a squat until recently? Or my thinking of someone else?


yes


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I still don’t really know what to make of it





presser said:


> animal im confused... are you doing one fo those exercises? like squats or you are actually doing a full body kind of workout?


yer.. i do it for everything in the session... like id do 4 set of each of those exercises.. i dont do 1 thing - thats insanity.. i do every muscle i can 3 x 10 or 4 x 15... i smash what i can in that session.... i never focus on one muscle - i do back, shoulders, arms every session.. legs - iv just starting doing squats and they weird as fuck


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Was this the guy that hurt himself bench pressing and never did a squat until recently? Or my thinking of someone else?


yer my First Squats BRO


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> yer.. i do it for everything in the session... like id do 4 set of each of those exercises.. i dont do 1 thing - thats insanity.. i do every muscle i can 3 x 10 or 4 x 15... i smash what i can in that session.... i never focus on one muscle - i do back, shoulders, arms every session.. legs - iv just starting doing squats and they weird as fuck


Smashing ever thing each day or yer take dayz off?


----------



## hard_gains (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> yer my First Squats BRO


yer definitely doing more then none. Did I use yer right?


----------



## Test_subject (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Smashing ever thing each day or yer take dayz off?


Oy, smashing everyting every day is ace.  Don’t give me tosh about rest days. His program is a bit odds and sods but he’ll make right proper progress and look just dishy for the birds as long as he doesn’t faff about.

I gots ta go. It’s last order and we need ta pick up some Queen Mum to bring back to the Uncle Ned.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> yer definitely doing more then none. Did I use yer right?


I think yer = Yes 

the english keyboard is a little different apparently.


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Oy, smashing everyting every day is ace.  Don’t give me tosh about rest days. His program is a bit odds and sods but he’ll make right proper progress and look just dishy for the birds as long as he doesn’t faff about.
> 
> I gots ta go. It’s last order and we need ta pick up some Queen Mum to bring back to the Uncle Ned.


yer... no one properly made me understand 'splits'

My rest day or days (depends on pain) is after 2 days of workouts.... i used to do it every day but i cant now .... i see better strength gainz after high reps and extra rest day


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think yer = Yes
> 
> the english keyboard is a little different apparently.


yer = yes
lad = male
presser = pu**y
shop = convenience store
gan = go / going


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Smashing ever thing each day or yer take dayz off?



1 rest day after 2 sessions


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There appears to be a language barrier. He’s from the United Kingdom.


If only someone here spoke English


----------



## presser (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I still don’t really know what to make of it





AnimalLifter said:


> yer.. i do it for everything in the session... like id do 4 set of each of those exercises.. i dont do 1 thing - thats insanity.. i do every muscle i can 3 x 10 or 4 x 15... i smash what i can in that session.... i never focus on one muscle - i do back, shoulders, arms every session.. legs - iv just starting doing squats and they weird as fuck


gotcha man. now i understand.,...


----------



## presser (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> yer = yes
> lad = male
> presser = pu**y
> shop = convenience store
> gan = go / going


🤣


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> yer.. i do it for everything in the session... like id do 4 set of each of those exercises.. i dont do 1 thing - thats insanity.. i do every muscle i can 3 x 10 or 4 x 15... i smash what i can in that session.... i never focus on one muscle - i do back, shoulders, arms every session.. legs - iv just starting doing squats and they weird as fuck


You do back shoulders and arms every workout? 
You just do what you can? 
So no plan whatsoever?


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You do back shoulders and arms every workout?
> You just do what you can?
> So no plan whatsoever?


yer i can what ever i can
no plan other than to include legs more... increase cardio abit


----------



## shackleford (May 18, 2022)

The workout I think of when i see "AnimalLifter"


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

This is the workout I think of when I read AnimalLifter’s posts….


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> yer i can what ever i can
> no plan other than to include legs more... increase cardio abit


So you have honestly no idea what you’re doing


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So you have honestly no idea what you’re doing


i know what im doing bro wth

but... reason i joined online was to LEARN from THE BEST so i can get EZ Gainz... FASTER


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> i know what im doing bro wth
> 
> but... reason i joined online was to LEARN from THE BEST so i can get EZ Gainz... FASTER


No you don’t. Everything you posted here said otherwise


----------



## Yano (May 18, 2022)

I know his diet is on point .....


----------



## shackleford (May 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> I know his diet is on point .....


i cant understand a single word


----------



## presser (May 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> I know his diet is on point .....


oh man is that look nasty...


----------



## Yano (May 18, 2022)

presser said:


> oh man is that look nasty...


Yeah , that's the face of Death in a box.


----------



## presser (May 18, 2022)

presser said:


> oh man is that look nasty...


i would of returned that whole box to the owners and tell them you should closer your doors.. lol


----------



## presser (May 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yeah , that's the face of Death in a box.


hell yeah man...


----------



## The Phoenix (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> yer = yes
> lad = male
> presser = pu**y
> shop = convenience store
> gan = go / going


thanks for the primer lad!


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No you don’t. Everything you posted here said otherwise


i do bro... I DO!!!!!

i even asked intel


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> i do bro... I DO!!!!!
> 
> i even asked intel


It all makes sense now


----------



## lifter6973 (May 18, 2022)

Bwhahhahahha @AnimalLifter Bloody Bell End


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Bwhahhahahha @AnimalLifter Bloody Bell End


🔔🤫😉


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Bwhahhahahha @AnimalLifter Bloody Bell End


whats wrong bro?


----------



## lifter6973 (May 18, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> whats wrong bro?


nothing brah, all good


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 21, 2022)

Had workout.

Warm up:

10 x OHP
5 x curls

workout:

3 x 10 OHP
5 x 10 Curls  <----- workout was Bis Focused.. so done extra
3 x 20 shrugs mixed in with Bent Over Rows

40 mins - felt tiny but had a busy couple of days and in sleep debt


----------



## RiR0 (May 21, 2022)

🤦🏻


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 🤦🏻


im natty bro... aand tired..

My damn estrogen is through the roof


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 27, 2022)

i didnt log last workout coz it was donkey kongs arsehole after a raw shit



but i smashed a quick one behind a bush today.

Warm up:
10 x OHP [slow]
10 x Curls [slow]

Workout:
5 x 13 'Godly Curls'  <--- nearly got a hernia on 4th set
5 x 15 Shrugs <---- Flared elbows out for MAXIMUM muscle activation
5 x 10 OHP 


Decent, arms feel good, shoulders feel it.. lucky ididnt rag myself a hernia though laaa


----------



## shackleford (May 27, 2022)

Does your entire lifting program consist only of overhead press, curls, and shrugs?


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Does your entire lifting program consist only of overhead press, curls, and shrugs?



i do squats to.. sometimes.... well once


----------



## shackleford (May 27, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> i do squats to.. sometimes.... well once


So... yes?
What are your goals with this program? I'm curious.


----------



## RiR0 (May 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> So... yes?
> What are your goals with this program? I'm curious.


Tendonitis and rotator cuff injuries


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> So... yes?
> What are your goals with this program? I'm curious.



i want look like Ted.... maybe with smaller delts, hes very wide at the top


----------



## shackleford (May 27, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> i want look like Ted.... maybe with smaller delts, hes very wide at the top


you can't be serious.
thanks for the reply anyway.


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> you can't be serious.
> thanks for the reply anyway.



you dont believe me but before my bench broke i was doing well duuuuude.... i was decent size munching up reps... i was eating up cable machines


----------



## Trendkill (May 27, 2022)

What are "Godly curls".  Serious question.


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 27, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> What are "Godly curls".  Serious question.



when you do normal curls you dont go full ROM and you use like 75% of the range..

well... one session i was curling and i just begged god ''give me some godly gainz bro please i beg'' .... then my curling changed, full ROM 180 degrees, god style like flapping to heaven


----------



## Achillesking (May 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Smashing ever thing each day or yer take dayz off?


Bro not only the iron but the sweet puss get smashed


----------



## Trendkill (May 27, 2022)

AnimalLifter said:


> when you do normal curls you dont go full ROM and you use like 75% of the range..
> 
> well... one session i was curling and i just begged god ''give me some godly gainz bro please i beg'' .... then my curling changed, full ROM 180 degrees, god style like flapping to heaven





	

		
			
		

		
	
Like this???


----------



## Valdosta (May 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Does your entire lifting program consist only of overhead press, curls, and shrugs?


i got on to him for this months ago. at least he's doing something. so many people on here socialize and don't even work out


----------



## Dex (May 27, 2022)

I can't help but to read this thread with a pirate's voice.


----------



## AnimalLifter (May 27, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> View attachment 22789
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yer!! thats it bro.

1000% thats it, maybe the lord had spoke to him to


----------



## Robdjents (May 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Oy, smashing everyting every day is ace.  Don’t give me tosh about rest days. His program is a bit odds and sods but he’ll make right proper progress and look just dishy for the birds as long as he doesn’t faff about.
> 
> I gots ta go. It’s last order and we need ta pick up some Queen Mum to bring back to the Uncle Ned.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 ☠️


----------



## RiR0 (May 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i got on to him for this months ago. at least he's doing something. so many people on here socialize and don't even work out


He’d be better off in the long run doing nothing


----------

